# Adult/Transformation Gon Vs. Pre-nuke Meruem



## Gearfire (May 5, 2014)

Pitou said that Gon after he transformed had the potential to kill The King, but how would a fight between the two actually go down? Personally I believe Meruem would take it due to superior intellect and probably superior speed, but I'm interested to see other arguments and possibilities that I may have glossed over.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 5, 2014)

Meruem beats him down, the only character stronger than him is himself because of his ability to gain new abilities and grow in strength after devouring other nen users.


----------



## Iwandesu (May 5, 2014)

Meruem is the absolute god tier of hxh
he outclass everything Adult Gon showed. speed,  hax, DC and durability.


----------



## ShadowReaper (May 5, 2014)

Meruem would still destroy him. Adult Gon is still outclassed in durability, intellegence, speed, DC, Nen etc.


----------



## Zeno (May 5, 2014)

Although in an in-verse match Gon would probably be pushed beyond Meruem, Meruem still outclasses Gon based on showings.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 5, 2014)

Kil'jaeden said:


> Although in an in-verse match Gon would probably be pushed beyond Meruem, Meruem still outclasses Gon based on showings.



Why would he be above Meruem even in-verse?


----------



## Zeno (May 5, 2014)

Mostly plot reasons. Ambiguous power parameters.


----------



## Bamboo (May 5, 2014)

Voted for the King.

A zombie Pitou was able to dismember adult Gon, just imagine what the King can do...

Though Gon probably has the firepower to KO the King, doubt he can catch Meruem.


----------



## Bamboo (May 6, 2014)

^Completely forgot about that part, still doubt the enhanced dead nen of Pitou is stronger than the King's though.

Anyways, thanks for reminding.



+rep


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 6, 2014)

There's still no reason why an enhanced Pitou would be on Meruem's level however


----------



## Dellinger (May 6, 2014)

Didn't Meruem try to kill Pitou with a strike but failed?

Gon wrecked Pitou's ass hard.


----------



## Gearfire (May 6, 2014)

That wasn't Meruem's full power by a long shot. He said that his strike was intended to kill Pitou, but understand that the only two things he had killed before that were commander level Chimera Ants. He just didn't gauge the amount of force needed to behead Pitou correctly. Had he gone in for it a second time he would have used more force. This can also be shown by his confidence in his ability to end Pouf's life with a swift strike when Pouf was getting on his nerves.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 6, 2014)

White Hawk said:


> Didn't Meruem try to kill Pitou with a strike but failed?
> 
> Gon wrecked Pitou's ass hard.



He casually smacked her with a light flick of his tail and was impressed when she was only bruised (while normal humans got their heads taken off), this was done with no nen


----------



## Bamboo (May 6, 2014)

White Hawk said:


> Didn't Meruem try to kill Pitou with a strike but failed?
> 
> Gon wrecked Pitou's ass hard.



What the two guys above me said. 
And, King ate some of Diego's bodyguards who had nen, which added to his strength later on before fighting Netero.


----------



## tonpa (May 6, 2014)

Just wait till june where gon  moon bust or something.


----------



## Iwandesu (May 6, 2014)

tonpa said:


> Just wait till june where gon  moon bust or something.


I wouldn't mind a moon level post rose Meruem


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 6, 2014)

tonpa said:


> Just wait till june where gon  moon bust or something.



Meruem gets the scaling


----------



## SuperSaqer (Dec 14, 2014)

Sorry for bumping the thread which is 6+ months old, but I need to clear one point.

Pitou was frightened when Gon disappeared. She thought he went to the King, and rushed to him. After she got Jajanken'd to the face, she was relieved that she is the one who would get "*killed*" by him.

Adult Gon's Ko strike was nearly the size of a mountain.

I think Pre-RG Meruem would lose, but Post-RG Meruem would win.

His casual, zero rage stored, blast could vaporize a large plateau. Now, imagine a full power, enraged blast from the king. The King's ability to scatter as photons would be helpful here. Don't forget his speed too. His ability to read mind, regenerate, fly, and grow limbs.

So yeah, Pre-RG Meruem loses, while Post-RG Meruem wins.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 14, 2014)

SuperSaqer said:


> Sorry for bumping the thread which is 6+ months old, but I need to clear one point.
> 
> Pitou was frightened when Gon disappeared. She thought he went to the King, and rushed to him. After she got Jajanken'd to the face, she was relieved that she is the one who would get "*killed*" by him.
> 
> ...



The Royal Guard is overprotective of the king by default and this was a threat that surpassed them, themselves so of course Pitou was freaking out. Look at Netero, he couldn't do shit to Meruem but in the end he almost killed him with the Rose.

Most people misunderstand the whole Photon thing. He doesn't turn into photons or gain any sort of speed from that technique. It's an improved version of Pouf's ability, Spritual Message which turns his aura into photons which basically then scans his enemies, it's nothing offensive. He doesn't have regen either, but he should have Youpi's transformation ability.


----------



## Masa (Dec 16, 2014)

I think Gon would probably beat pre-rose Meruem. I base this on the assumption that Netero and Pitou are roughly equal and that while Gon completely raped Pitou, Netero was able to mount some kind of defense against Meruem.  

Meruem probably has an advantage in terms of durability, but Gon's hatsu is pretty much purpose built to take down opponents with high durability, so it probably wont matter. Meruem also lacks any kind of hatsu that will allow him to overwhelm Gon's nen defenses, which should be substantial given how easily he dealt with Pitou, so the only way for him to beat Gon is to wear him down like he did with Netero, which probably wont happen if Gon lands some good hits. 

Speed-wise, it is difficult to say who has the advantage because, while Meruem was portrayed as particularly fast, he wasn't able to outright blitz Netero, whereas Gon blitzed Pitou, who was also portrayed as being speedy, quite badly.

Meruem has a huge advantage in intelligence, that is certain, but I doubt it will matter much when he is facing an opponent roughly as fast as him because he wont have as much time to strategize when Gon is in his face.

Post-rose Meruem would probably beat Gon handily.


----------



## Extravlad (Dec 16, 2014)

Adult Gon couldn't even react to Zombie Pitou.
Meruem is massively faster and a lot more durable.

Gon gets stomped.


----------



## Masa (Dec 16, 2014)

Extravlad said:


> Adult Gon couldn't even react to Zombie Pitou.
> Meruem is massively faster and a lot more durable.
> 
> Gon gets stomped.



Gon was surprised by Pitou. Once he was aware that Pitou was still a threat, he put Pitou down again, easily, even though Pitou was amped far beyond his normal abilities.


----------



## Extravlad (Dec 16, 2014)

> Gon was surprised by Pitou. Once he was aware that Pitou was still a threat, he put Pitou down again, easily, even though Pitou was amped far beyond his normal abilities.


It doesn't matter, Meruem was surprised by the Zero as well and it still did pretty much nothing to him.

Adult Gon is still human, outside of his nen he's not on par with the king he's slower,less durable, has a worse stamina and don't have the King's brain.


----------



## Masa (Dec 16, 2014)

Extravlad said:


> It doesn't matter, Meruem was surprised by the Zero as well and it still did pretty much nothing to him.



It matters quite a bit, actually. Gon doesn't have the base durability of Meruem, so he has to defend actively with nen. If he does, he has durability that is proportional to his aura, which is quote substantial. If he doesn't, he gets his arm chopped off.



> Adult Gon is still human, outside of his nen he's not on par with the king he's slower,less durable, has a worse stamina and don't have the King's brain.



Slower is devateable considering he completely blitzed Pitou, while Meruem couldn't completely blitz Netero. If anything, Gon should have an edge. He is only decidedly less durable if his defenses are down. If he is using Ken, his durability should be comparable to Meruem because his aura is comparable to Meruem. Stamina probably wont matter much as these battles only last a few minutes in real time anyways. The king is more intelligent than Gon, but he also lacks a hatsu, so he won't have anything to surprise Gon with or that Gon will have to look out for. Gon, on the other hand can do massive damage to Meruem if he lands a hit with Jajanken.


----------

